# Fortbildung / Zertifizierung Quereinsteiger aus der Informatik



## aannddii (17 März 2019)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin Diplom Informatiker und bin gerade bei einem Projekt zur Messdatenerfassung/Prozessoptimierung mal beruflich in den Kontakt mit SPSen gekommen. 

Nun stelle ich mir die Frage was ich eigentlich damit machen "darf" bzw. was ich für Qualifikationen / Prüfungen / Scheine ich machen müsste um

- 24V zu verkabeln
- 220/380V verkabeln
- SPS zu programmieren "wo sich was bewegt", also Gefahr für Sach/Personenschaden besteht

Etechnik ist schon ewig ein Hobby, ich hab das sogar mal zeitweise studiert. Entsprechend wäre mir irgendwas im Selbststudium am liebsten. Mit knapp 40 nochmal nen klassisches Studium oder eine Ausbildung anzufangen fände ich nicht so reizvoll.

Kann mir irgendwer sagen wo ich Infos zu dem Problem finde? 

Viele Grüße und lieben Dank, Andi


----------



## Ing_Lupo (17 März 2019)

Hallo

für Arbeiten an 230/400 V NS  Anlagen brauchst Du nachgewiesene Kenntnisse. D.h Ausbildung. od sog. Crashkurde  für bestimmte Tätigkeiten .  Frag mal deine VEFK (verantwortliche Elektrofachkraft) im Betrieb , der sagt Dir was du darfst.

24V = kleinspannung  -> darf m.w. Jeder


----------



## aannddii (17 März 2019)

Hi Lupo,

lieben Dank für die Antwort. Leider hab ich keinen VEFK, bin Freiberufler. Beim Kunden gibt es einen Elektriker, mit dem hab ich das so geregelt das ich 220V nicht anfasse. Der weiß aber leider auch nix über Crashkurse etc da für ihn uninteressant.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (17 März 2019)

Hallo

dann wird Dir nur die Möglichkeit bleiben mit einem  einer EFK zusammen ein Projekt zu realisieren.


----------



## Hoffy (17 März 2019)

Frag mal bitte bei  IHK nach ob sie was passend für dich haben . Ohne Ausbildung /Umschulung kannst Du mit SPS nichts anfangen


----------



## Tommi (17 März 2019)

Hallo,

Du kannst vom Unternehmer zu einer "elektrotechnisch unterwiesenen Person" bestellt werden.
Aber das muss dann auch von Deinem Kunden schriftlich durchgeführt werden und Du musst
unter dessen Aufsicht arbeiten.

Es geht ja gar nicht darum, dass man Leuten wie Dir nicht zutraut, eine Leitung anzuklemmen, es
geht um die PRÜFUNG des Ganzen. Und das dürfen in der Regel nur Elektrofachkräfte, welche dazu
befähigt sind, unter anderem mit einem Jahr Berufserfahrung.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 März 2019)

Es existiert auch noch die "Elektrofachkraft für festgelegte Tätigkeiten":

https://www.tuev-nord.de/de/weiterb...raft-fuer-festgelegte-taetigkeiten-theorie-a/

Fehlt dann nur noch ein Betrieb der die Praxis für dich dazuliefert.


----------



## Hoffy (17 März 2019)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Du kannst vom Unternehmer zu einer "elektrotechnisch unterwiesenen Person" bestellt werden.
> Aber das muss dann auch von Deinem Kunden schriftlich durchgeführt werden und Du musst
> ...



_buddeln und tragen . das bringt ihn nicht weiter._


----------



## aannddii (17 März 2019)

Hi,

merci! Hier mal ein Zwischenstand.

*zu 220V:*

Das Wort* "Elektrofachkraft" (EFK)* hat mich auf jeden Fall schon mal auf den richtigen Weg gebracht. So eine zu werden macht anscheinend für mich keinen Sinn da aufwändig und wahrscheinlich geringerer Stundensatz.

Dann gäbe es die *Elektrofachkraft für festgelegte Tätigkeiten* (*EFKffT*), der zB Tischler der nen Herd anschließt. Anscheinend für Informatiker eher ungewöhnlich, evtl nen Weg um nen Motor oder nen Netzteil anschließen zu dürfen.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektrofachkraft_für_festgelegte_Tätigkeiten


Dann wäre da noch die  *elektrotechnisch unterwiesene Person* *(EuP)*, das scheint so in etwa mein Fall zu sein? Also mal nen Gehäuse aufmachen und ein Multimeter dranhalten oder unter Beaufsichtigung der (V)EFK ein Netzteil anklemmen.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektrotechnisch_unterwiesene_Person

Für die EuP gibts auch überschaubare Lehrgänge (um 600€), hier stellt sich nur die Frage ob ich so einen brauche oder ob es reicht wenn mich die EFK belehrt?

*zu 24V:*
anscheinend kein Problem?

*zu SPS / Aktoren die Verletzungen herbeiführen können:
*Anscheinend auch keine Voraussetzungen?


----------



## aannddii (17 März 2019)

Hoffy schrieb:


> Ohne Ausbildung /Umschulung kannst Du mit SPS nichts anfangen


Hi, kannst Du das genauer erläutern bzw was meinst Du mit anfangen?


----------



## Blockmove (17 März 2019)

Hoffy schrieb:


> _buddeln und tragen . das bringt ihn nicht weiter._



Dein Kommentar aber auch nicht 

@Andi
Letzlich führt führt kein Weg an der Elektrofachkraft vorbei.
und da war der vorherige Tipp von Hoffi und auch der von Thomas nicht verkehrt.
Nachfragen bei der IHK und Handwerkskammer.

Ein Bekannter von mir restauriert alte Röhrenradios.
Da er dies mittlerweile gewerblich macht, stand er als Quereinsteiger vor der ähnlichen Situation wie du.
Er musste bestimmte Kurse zum Handwerksmeister belegen und konnte dann vor der Handwerkskammer eine angepasste Prüfung ablegen.

Wichtig für dich ist auch die Nachfrage bei deiner Unternehmenshaftpflicht.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Hoffy (17 März 2019)

aannddii schrieb:


> Hi, kannst Du das genauer erläutern bzw was meinst Du mit anfangen?



Für SPS-programmieren brauchst Du die Grundlagen  also eine Ausbildung  3,5 J oder Umschulung 2 J Elektroniker , Mechatroniker , Pneumatic oder ähnliche technische Ausbildung.
Voraussetzungen für einen SPS-Programmierer


----------



## Hoffy (17 März 2019)

Als Diplom Informatiker kannst Du die Conntroller programmieren wenn Du dich in ARM 

Atmel und C0 auskennst. Wenn Du gut in  Assembler C , C# auskennst hast Du gute Chancen in Industriale PLC-Entwicklung Fuss zu fassen.


----------



## aannddii (17 März 2019)

@Hoffy: Mir ging's eher um eventuelle gesetzliche Voraussetzungen, da ist in dem Thread keine Rede von. Mir ist schon klar das Programmieren nicht ganz einfach ist, u.a. weil ich darin ein Diplom und 17 Jahre Berufserfahrung habe. Entsprechend war der Einstieg in die SPS-Programmierung recht einfach, natürlich auch weil ich bisher eher banale Sachen damit mache (bissi Datenerfassung, mal nen Lüfter regeln). Irgendwie will es mir nicht so richtig in den Kopf das man für zB nen Stapler nen Schein braucht und für das Programmieren von ner automatischen Stapelanlage anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Plan_B (17 März 2019)

> zB nen Stapler nen Schein braucht und für das Programmieren von ner automatischen Stapelanlage anscheinend nicht.



Das ist ganz schnell erklärt. 
Wie immer gehts um Haftungsfragen. Irgendwer wird Dich mit der Programmierung beauftragen. Entweder ist es der Betreiber oder ein Maschinenbauer. Sofern Du entsprechende Haftungsfragen nicht in der Beauftragung klärst wirst Du immer mit im Boot sein, wenn was passiert. Der Maschinenbauer bzw. Betreiber ist immer mit drin und wird soviel wie möglich auf andere (Dich) abwälzen.
Da der normale Arbeitnehmer in der Regel diese Risiken (im Staplerbeispiel) nicht abschätzen oder erkennen kann hat der Gesetzgeber gesagt:
1. befähigungsnachweis fürs Staplerfahren ( vulgo "Staplerschein")
2. schriftliche betriebliche Beauftragung. Damit ist der Arbeitgeber nochmal gezwungen die Befähigung des AN gem. DGUV Regel 1 zu prüfen.


----------



## Chräshe (17 März 2019)

aannddii schrieb:


> *zu 24V:*
> anscheinend kein Problem?



Weil es nur 24V sind, ist der Umgang mit Strom nicht automatisch ungefährlich. Bei entsprechender Leistung kann man auch bei kleiner Spannung einen Brand verursachen.
Was passiert, wenn man eine Auto-Batterie kurzschließt?  ;-)



aannddii schrieb:


> *zu SPS / Aktoren die Verletzungen herbeiführen können:*Anscheinend auch keine Voraussetzungen?


 
 Doch, hier gibt es schon ein paar Dinge die man beachten muss. 
  Als Stichworte: 


Maschinenrichtlinie RL 2006/42/EG 
EMV-Richtlinie RL 2014/30/EU 
Niederspannungsrichtlinie RL 2014/35/EU 
Weitere Richtlinien, z.B. Druckgeräterichtlinie 2014/68/EU,      ATEX-Richtlinie 2014/34/EU, Aufzugs-RL 2014/33/EU 
CE-Kennzeichnungspflicht 
BG Vorschriften
https://www.bghm.de/arbeitsschuetzer/gesetze-und-vorschriften/ 
…


----------



## Hoffy (17 März 2019)

*aannddii* 






"weil ich darin ein Diplom und 17 Jahre Berufserfahrung habe. "
Sind die 17 Jahre im technischen Bereich ?


----------



## aannddii (17 März 2019)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Weil es nur 24V sind, ist der Umgang mit Strom nicht automatisch ungefährlich. Bei entsprechender Leistung kann man auch bei kleiner Spannung einen Brand verursachen.
> Was passiert, wenn man eine Auto-Batterie kurzschließt?  ;-)



Jo, das ist klar, ich meinte "Vom Gesetzgeber her gibt es keine notwendigen Scheine/Befähigungsnachweise für 24V". Die Problematik mit der KFZ Batterie predige ich tatsächlich ständig, irgendwie besonders bei Booten oft keine Hauptsicherung verbaut, obwohl Feuer da so ziemlich das gefährlichste ist was einem passieren kann...

Lieben Dank für die Gesetze, da kann ich was mit anfangen!


----------



## aannddii (17 März 2019)

Hoffy schrieb:


> *aannddii*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puh, das ist eine schwere Frage, "technisch" ist ja ein weites Feld. Das Diplom ist tatsächlich mit Schwerpunkt "Technische und wissenschaftlichen Anwendungen", m.E. arbeite ich auch in dem Bereich. 
Du meinst aber eher technisch im Sinne von SPS/Steuerungen/...? In dem Fall ein klares nein.


----------



## Tommi (17 März 2019)

> Befähigungsnachweis für 24V



Elektrofachkräfte wissen, dass 24V auch aus Spartrafos kommen können
und die Sekundärspannung gegen Erde volle Netzspannung haben kann.

Das ist zwar im Maschinenbau nicht mehr üblich, aber Ausnahmen bestätigen
hier die Regel.

Zwischen Befähigungen für Klein- oder Niederspannung im Elektromaschinenbau zu
unterscheiden, halte ich für nicht praktikabel.

Alles oder nichts und dann als EFK, EFKfft oder EUP.


----------



## aannddii (17 März 2019)

Tommi schrieb:


> Zwischen Befähigungen für Klein- oder Niederspannung im Elektromaschinenbau zu
> unterscheiden, halte ich für nicht praktikabel.


Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Unterscheidet da der Gesetzgeber oder tut er es nicht? (Praktikabel ist ja ein anderes Thema, das interessiert den Gesetzgeber ja eher selten...).

Und ja, momentan scheint mir EUP die sinnvollste Variante für mich zu sein.


----------



## Hoffy (17 März 2019)

*aannddii
* 






Sagen Wir mal so , hast Du min. 3 J mit   Elektrischen , Pneumatischen  oder 

Maschinen-Anlagen was zu tun gehabt?. 

Wenn Ja dann ist der Umschtieg einfacher für dich . Wenn nicht dann investier einfach 

2 jahre für die Umschulung . Und glaub mir die 2 Jahre vergehen so schnell als Du denkst.


----------



## aannddii (17 März 2019)

@Hoffy: Ah, ich glaub wir haben uns Missverstanden, sorry. Ich versuche gerade rauszufinden was ich prinzipiell machen darf und was nicht. Das unterscheidet sich von dem was ich vor habe. Mein Vorhaben / tun dreht sich größtenteils um das Optimieren von bestehenden Anlagen, also viel Messdatenerfassung um Modelle zu füttern und ein bisschen Lüfter/Heizregistersteuerung um Problemzonen zu beseitigen. Der Steuerungsanteil dabei ist recht trivial und auch schon umgesetzt. 

Den "was ich prinzipiell machen darf" Teil finde ich interessant da ich quasi im Rahmen von IIOT, Industrie 4.0, blafasel gerade ein bisschen in einen anderen Bereich mit rein rutsche und wissen möchte wofür welche Regeln gelten. Eine komplette Umschulung auf SPS Programmierer strebe ich nicht an, ich sehe mich eher in den Nischen wo man mit Structured Text nicht mehr weiter kommt.


----------



## Blockmove (17 März 2019)

Das Thema "24V" ist nicht das einzige Thema über das du dir Gedanken machen musst.
Wenn du Maschinen- oder Anlagen (Prozesstechnik) programmierst, dann spielt das Thema Sicherheit sehr oft auch mit rein.
In meisten Fällen ist Personen- oder Anlagensicherheit mittlerweile in der SPS umgesetzt.

Ich weiß nicht wie oft wir das Thema schon mit irgendwelchen I4.0- und IoT-Kaspern diskutiert haben.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## aannddii (17 März 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie oft wir das Thema schon mit irgendwelchen I4.0- und IoT-Kaspern diskutiert haben.


Cool, dann habt Ihr doch bestimmt irgendwo ne schöne Liste was es wo zu beachten gibt, zumindest im rechtlichen Sinne?


----------



## Hoffy (17 März 2019)

*aannddii* 





Sorry , habe was falsch verstanden , bin in falschen Richtung gelaufen. 


Ich weisse nicht ob so eine Zertifizierung für dein Arbeit gibt. Es muss doch möglich sein

diese Messdaten zu sammeln ,schliesslich hast Du ja das studiert. Mit fällt ein Wort^ein " elektrotechnisch unterwiesene Person" EFK

https://www.elektrofachkraft.de/qualifikation/einsatzmoeglichkeiten-einer-eup#axzz5iRPHQ9Am



https://www.bgetem.de/arbeitssicher...alifikation/arbeiten-an-elektrischen-anlangen


----------



## Tommi (17 März 2019)

aannddii schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Unterscheidet da der Gesetzgeber oder tut er es nicht? (Praktikabel ist ja ein anderes Thema, das interessiert den Gesetzgeber ja eher selten...).
> 
> Und ja, momentan scheint mir EUP die sinnvollste Variante für mich zu sein.



Die VDE 0105-100, "Betrieb elektrischer Anlagen", differenziert NICHT zwischen Hoch-, Mittel- oder Kleinspannung.
In dieser Norm ist auch die Elektrofachkraft und die EUP definiert.


----------



## Wincctia (17 März 2019)

Hallo Aanddii, 

evtl sowas hier damit wärst du scheinbar eine echte Elektrofachkraft. Evtl mal von der IHK beraten lassen. 

https://www.ihk-akademie-schwaben.d...rofachkraft-in-der-industrie-elektrofachkraft


Edit: dieser Kurs wird dier Sicher gut Tuen, denn die meisten die aus dier Ecke kommen fehlt oft doch der Hintergrund zum Thema Spannungsfälle Leitungsdimensionierung und Prüfen. 

mfg Tia


----------



## aannddii (17 März 2019)

Tommi schrieb:


> Die VDE 0105-100, "Betrieb elektrischer Anlagen", differenziert NICHT zwischen Hoch-, Mittel- oder Kleinspannung.
> In dieser Norm ist auch die Elektrofachkraft und die EUP definiert.



Besten Dank, das ist doch mal eine Aussage! 

Also definitiv EUP.

@Tia: Lust hätte ich auf so was schon, aber 400 Präsenzstunden sind schon ordentlich und da braucht man wohl auch ne abgeschlossene Ausbildung für oder "ähnliche Qualifikation", keine Ahnung ob ich da als Hobby Elektriker mit Scheinen für nen 3/4 Bachelor in Etechnik zu zähle. Ich glaub da mach ich lieber endlich mal meinen Amateurfunkschein fertig, da sind mehr für mich relevante Inhalte drin und ich kann die Zeit besser einteilen... 
(Aktuell bekomme ich alle Kabel von nem EFK angeschlossen sortiere das nur noch im Kasten auf E/A Klemmen und dimensioniere vielleicht mal nen Pullup. Und natürlich rumessen warum nicht das ankommt was ich erwarte.  Wirklich scharf darauf Installationen zu machen bin ich auch nicht, geht eher darum "für mich" Fehlersuche betreiben zu können und den EFK nur dann zu nerven wenn das Problem auf "seiner" Seite liegt.)


----------



## Wincctia (17 März 2019)

aannddii schrieb:


> Besten Dank, das ist doch mal eine Aussage!
> 
> Also definitiv EUP.
> 
> ...






Hallo aannddii,

da wäre ich relativ guter Dinge. Aber wenn es dir zu viel ist läst sich nichts machen.

mfg Tia


----------



## Plan_B (17 März 2019)

aannddii schrieb:


> ...Lust hätte ich auf so was schon, aber 400 Präsenzstunden sind schon ordentlich und da braucht man wohl auch ne abgeschlossene Ausbildung für oder "ähnliche Qualifikation"
> ...Und natürlich rumessen warum nicht das ankommt was ich erwarte....
> ...Wirklich scharf darauf Installationen zu machen bin ich auch nicht, geht eher darum "für mich" Fehlersuche betreiben zu können und den EFK nur dann zu nerven wenn das Problem auf "seiner" Seite liegt.)



Ich wäre als EFK etwas angenervt, wenn jmd der keine Lust auf diverse Grundlagen hat mir erklären will warum nicht ankommt was *er* erwartet. Worauf gründet *Deine* Erwartungshaltung wenn nicht auf Sachkenntnis?
Wir hätten bestimmt viel Spass miteinander, würden wir uns mal an einer Anlage treffen...

Ein Programmierer muss in meinen Augen jz nicht unbedingt die elektrischen Details kennen. Dafür gibts dann die EFK. Wenn der Programmierer einen guten Job macht ist das als solches schon hoch anzurechnen.
Externe Pull-up's oder --down's werden an Industriesteuerungen auch eher selten benötigt.


----------



## aannddii (18 März 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Ich wäre als EFK etwas angenervt, wenn jmd der keine Lust auf diverse Grundlagen hat mir erklären will warum nicht ankommt was *er* erwartet. Worauf gründet *Deine* Erwartungshaltung wenn nicht auf Sachkenntnis? Wir hätten bestimmt viel Spass miteinander, würden wir uns mal an einer Anlage treffen...


Hä, wo hab ich denn den Eindruck erweckt das ich keine Lust auf Grundlagen habe? Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, die 400 Präsenzstunden sind das Problem da ich häufig irgendwo anders arbeite/im Hotel wohne und dann halt nicht einfach zur Abendschule kann. Und ja, wahrscheinlich hätten wir Spaß, sag gern Bescheid falls Du mal wen brauchst der zB ne Anlage mit einer irrsinnigen Zahl von günstigen Sensoren tapeziert und das kostengünstig auswertet...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 März 2019)

Kannst Du mal " beruflich in den Kontakt mit SPSen gekommen" näher beschreiben?

Wenn Du zu 99% mit Analyse/Projektierung/Software zu tun hast, macht es eher Sinn, punktuell eine entsprechende Fachkraft hinzuzuziehen.

PS: Zu den 24V – darfst Du überhaupt den Schaltschrank öffnen, um an die 24 V dran zu kommen?


----------



## aannddii (20 März 2019)

Moin, 

aktuell Prototypen mit 18 Lüftern, 18 Temperatursensoren, 6 Heizregister. Endausbau ca das sechsfache + nochmal einiges an Sensoren für Luftfeuchte, nen ca 10 Analogsensoren, ... In der benötigten kleinen Größe gab's anscheinend nichts von der Stange und irgendwie ist das bei mir gelandet... Macht ziemlich Spaß, scheint endlich mal ein Bereich zu sein wo ich auch beruflich Informatik&Etechnik kombinieren kann, sonst war/ist das eher Hobby. Vorteil des ganzen sind schnelle Entwicklungszyklen in der Prototypenphase und ein sehr sauber geschnittenes Produkt, da halt alles aus einer Hand kommt und entsprechend kompakt ineinander greift. 

Ob ich den Schaltschrank öffnen darf ist die Frage die ich hier gestellt habe (also im rechtlichen Sinne). Im praktischen Sinne hat der zuständige EFK da keine Probleme mit. Wir ergänzen uns da sehr gut, er hat mehr Praxiswissen und kennt die ganzen Verordnungen und ich hab zumindest in einigen Ecken nen bissi mehr Theoriewissen. 

Wenns mal richtig um Automatisierung geht/gehen sollte kommt auf jeden Fall die Fachkraft dazu, alleine schon aus Haftungsgründen.


----------



## Plan_B (20 März 2019)

Also Gerhard hat die Frage wohl eher rethorisch gestellt, denn die Antwort ist klar. Das arbeiten im Schaltschrank ist der EFK vorbehalten.

Die von Dir favorisierte EuP darf im Prinzip Sicherungen wechseln, die Prüftaste an einem FI-Schutzschalter betätigen und einfache Messaufgaben durchführen. Die Verantwortung für Unterweisung und Kontrolle verbleibt dabei immer bei der EFK. Eine denkbar ungünstige Konstellation wenn Du selbstständig und eigenverantwortlich arbeiten willst. Du bist dabei immer der Weisung einer von Deinem Kunden benannten EFK unterstellt und das wäre im Prinzip Arbeitnehmerüberlassung (genehmigungspflichtig).

Nächster Punkt: Wie willst du ohne Kenntnis der entsprechenden Punkte Deine Anlagen konform zur 
- Niederspannungsrichtlinie
- EMV-RL
- Maschinenrichtlinie
herstellen ("CE")?

Alles aus einer Hand ist schon vorteilhaft. Was Du im Auge hast birgt ein riesiges Verantwortungskuddelmuddel mit erheblichen Haftungsrisiken für Dich. Deshalb weiter oben auch der Hinweis mit Deiner Betriebshaftpflicht zu sprechen. Die deckt idR. keine Risiken für Arbeiten die Du nicht ausführen darfst.


----------



## aannddii (20 März 2019)

Hmm, so langsam kristallisiert sich ein Weg raus:

- Ich prototype in meinem eigenen Labor, das müsste ja mit Kleinspannung relativ rechtssicher gehen
- EFK bekommt von mir einen "Serviervorschlag" nach dem er verkabelt / den er auf Richtlinien, ... erweitert
- Ich programmiere das ganze und halte mich an die Maschinenrichtlinie so weit ich das kann / muss bzw. übergeb das einem Profi und lass den für mich ne ModbusTCP o.ä. Schnittstelle einbauen.

Eigentich ganz praktisch, kann ich mehr per VPN machen und muss prinzipiell nur einmal anreisen um mir nen Bild von der Anlage zu machen...

Lieben Dank auf jeden Fall für die ganzen Hinweise!


----------



## Plan_B (20 März 2019)

Und kläre vorher, wer der "Hersteller" der Maschine im Sinne der Richtlinien ist. Denn der Hersteller muss die Konformität bescheinigen.


----------



## aannddii (20 März 2019)

Zählt eigentilch der Bachelor / Master Etechniker auch als EFK? Das könnte für mich fast der schnellere Weg sein, je nach dem was ich so an Scheinen anerkannt bekomme...


----------



## Plan_B (20 März 2019)

Ja.
Allerdings sind da die Sachen mit der "Berufspraxis" und "fortwährender Übung" zu beachten. Das lässt sich aber sicher im Zuge von "Schnellbesohlungskursen" regeln.


----------



## aannddii (20 März 2019)

... und Kenntnis der Regelungen, hab nen ganz brauchbaren Artikel gefunden, falls mal wer auf den Thread hier stößt.

https://www.sifa-sibe.de/fachbeitraege/archiv-si/mythen-und-fakten-zur-elektrofachkraft/

So viele Möglichkeiten... Master Automatisierunstechnik wäre auch noch eine. Hmmm.


----------

